# The Happening



## DevinShidaker (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, so I haven't seen this movie yet...and usually I would reserve judgement on a movie untill seeing it. But M. Night Shyamalan has completely failed at directing good movies on far too many occasions for me to trust him... so if anybody saw this, I would like to know your honest opinion. Because I want to see it because I think Mark Wahlberg is an awesome actor...but I can't get past the atrocities that were Signs and The village...not to mention his other crap.


----------



## lobee (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm waiting too.

PLEASE NO SPOILERS!!!!


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 14, 2008)

Dude I agree with you he hasnt directed a good movie that i've seen but wahlberg is a good actor maybe it will be a good film.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah as of right now I'm going to assume that the true title of this film is "A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT FEATURING MARK WAHLBERG". I mean ugh...anytime I think about signs I get so pissed because people actually like that movie. It has so many fatal flaws that would totally ruin the movie if they were addressed. The Aliens can not tolerate water, it obliterates them, but they can around outside fine. Apparently there is no humidity on that farm whatsoever. And they can figure out how to travel through space to our planet, but they manage to get locked in A PANTRY and they can't get into the fucking basement. god damn I hate that movie so much.


----------



## Hraesvelgr (Jun 14, 2008)

I heard it was brutal but has a dumb twist.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah that's M. Night for you... the first half at least of his movies are usually pretty good, then they start getting dumb or stop making logical sense, and then he adds a horrible twist. I just really hope he stops making movies.

oh and to whoever, please don't spoil it for anybody that wants to lose two hours of their life!


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah that movie was a trip and I didnt care much for it


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> yeah as of right now I'm going to assume that the true title of this film is "A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT FEATURING MARK WAHLBERG". I mean ugh...anytime I think about signs I get so pissed because people actually like that movie. It has so many fatal flaws that would totally ruin the movie if they were addressed. The Aliens can not tolerate water, it obliterates them, but they can around outside fine. Apparently there is no humidity on that farm whatsoever. And they can figure out how to travel through space to our planet, but they manage to get locked in A PANTRY and they can't get into the fucking basement. god damn I hate that movie so much.





I watched Signs because some people told me it was good, but... it wasn't. Even if I discount the ridiculousness and illogicality of the whole film, it still wouldn't be a good movie.

And The Village was pretty horrible too. The commercials for it looked promising, but when I actually saw it, it was horrible.

Unbreakable? Ugh. That movie was pretty bad too. I mean, seriously. It had a horrible idea to start out with and then horrible execution.

I actually liked The Sixth Sense, but it's the only film he's made that I liked.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I can't stand any of his stuff. The Happening looks like it's a film version of Stephen King's "Cell", which was awesome, and I'm not usually into his books. But I've been drawn into shitty movies of his by good trailers too many times. And the Sixth Sense was the most decent thing hes made...but it still doesn't make sense with the part about "ghosts only see what they want to see" so he didn't want to see the table in front of that door...but he DID want to see his wife with some other guy. makes sense to me.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 14, 2008)

His first name is an abbreviation, he can do what the hell he wants....


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so I just watched this piece of shit just to be sure it was bad. I'm not going to give anything away.....but seriously this is the worst movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## jaredowty (Jun 17, 2008)

This was one of the worst movies I've seen in a while. There was literally nothing good about it...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 17, 2008)

1. I loved 'Signs'
2. I loved 'The Sixth Sense.' Alot.

3. This movie...? Eh. It was OK, I guess. Not as good as I hoped, but not bad, either. I've definitely seen far, far worse. Universal Soldier 2, anyone?


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2008)

Absolutely horrible. Christine and I walked out saying, "That was the ending?"


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jun 17, 2008)

Rick said:


> Absolutely horrible. Christine and I walked out saying, *"That was the ending?"*



Isn't that the most common question asked after seeing one of his movies?


----------



## thadood (Jun 18, 2008)

Worst. Movie. Ever.

There was no twist, it was the plot. The worst acting, the worst lines written ("Cheese and Crackers!" .. SERIOUSLY?), and no character development to make you care.


----------



## Thomas (Jun 18, 2008)

I personally loved The Village and I thought Signs was okay. Despite the negative comments, I am looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 18, 2008)

Just caught the 10:30 showing of this (me and two of my friends were in a practically empty theater) and man, what a shit movie. We were cracking jokes the whole time, but 9/10th of the science was just downright cringe worthy. There's willfull suspension of disbelief, and then there's this shit.

And Mark Wahlberg? Sucked. And he killed off two of the only good characters within seconds of eachother.

Devin was right in that it was essentially a slightly different take on Cell. I was half expecting the survivors to gain psychic powers a la Alive, but, sadly, I was disappointed.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 18, 2008)

I liked "Signs" up until the end. When it just got stupid with the "Swing Away Merril" thing...So these aliens that were plaguing them and scaring the shit out of them for so long were not only able to be beaten up by one guy with a baseball bat; but also had a weakness to a substance that covers 70% of the planet they were invading and would have clearly been able to see that whilst on their merry way to our planet. This also killed the "Priest loses his faith" part of the storyline...it doesn't get concluded...it gets set in stone when no miracle happens, his brother just basically beats up the intruders 

I liked "The Sixth Sense" now that had an absolutely brilliant twist...or at least I think so.

After that it seemed M. Night was trying too hard to come up with twists as a way of surprising the audience, and obviously it hasn't always come across as entertaining...or for the most part, logical 

I'm still open to his new film, but seeing interviews conducted with him he seemed way too excited about what people are going to make of the twist as if it was the most important aspect of the movie.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Jun 18, 2008)

Not to mention these fucking aliens who can travel interstellar, if not intergalactic distances, are running around in the middle of the night like a bunch of pussy bandits.

Anyways, the "miracle" was supposed to be that Gibson's kid had a bad asthma attack preventing him from breathing in some alien toxin shit.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I definitely want to go see this.


----------



## S-O (Jun 20, 2008)

Sucked. Beyond belief. It started out kinda cool, but went to shit within 30 minutes. If Mr Shamawhatahoosey did the twilight zone or the Outer Limits, he would be awesome. This movie was incoherent and was just absolute shit IMHO.


If you must see it, rent it in a month, as it will not last in theaters.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 20, 2008)

I saw the previews for it, and I thought it was the dumbest thing I've ever seen. It was people jumping off buildings and laying in front of lawn mowers, who the fuck would want to see that?


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 20, 2008)

I actually enjoyed it, but primarily because the score was beyond incredible. I've not heard a more interesting musical accompaniment in quite some time.

The acting was a bit cheesy at points, but I like the overall undertone of the movie. Its execution may have been fictional, but the idea that we may very well be harming the Earth is nothing to turn our heads at.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jun 20, 2008)

I had lots of 'buts' in the previous post


----------



## yellowv (Jun 20, 2008)

Shit I guess none of you guys saw Lady in the Water. Now that was a fucking bomb of a movie right there, one of the worst i have ever seen. I thought signs and the village were okay and the sixth sense was good. I don't even want to watch this one after everyones comments.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually enjoyed this movie, and I'd see it again.

Having said that:
1) The acting was good, the _writing_ not so great, and the _directing_ far from good. Zooey Deschanel was excellent in places when given an opportunity to stretch out a bit (her nervous twitches when she's feeling awkward were flawless).
2) M. Night tends to leave out important information to leave things open-ended so you have to think for yourself, which is fine, except that he takes some really obvious things that didn't need explanation and beats you over the head with it.
3) Certain moments _look_ like he's trying too hard. Like, you can tell it's just there because he thought it would look really cool and artsy. 

Overall, there's a good movie there, but it's a little buried in not-so-great directing. It kind of feels like it was rushed and left unfinished, like parts were thrown together. It's obvious he can't direct actors worth shit, and puts far too much focus on what the film looks like. I still enjoyed it enough to see it again, but I definitely had issues with it that made me wish someone else had directed it. There were some really interesting plot points, but then some major things kind of seemed just thrown in and predictable. The music was incredible, I really enjoyed that. 

As I said walking out of the theater, it was good, but if I wasn't reading the Stand, and hadn't just seen I Am Legend, Children of Men, Cloverfield, etc., etc. it wouldn't have looked as bad in comparison. 

Overall: See it for yourself, see what you think of it. I'd personally love to see this movie re-made by a better director. Or at least, I'm hoping for a "Director's Cut" DVD with some major changes


Spoiler



especially the ending



Spoiler section:


Spoiler



I really didn't particularly like the ending. It was alright, but it just seemed to obvious from _far_ too early in the film that he was trying really hard not to give it a twist ending. It was a little too clear that he was trying to get away from that criticism.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 24, 2008)

i saw this the other night, and it just plain sucked. terrible movie, the worst i've seen in years. the part that amazed me was that Sarah liked it. i wanted to leave in the middle, but i knew she was into it, so i had to stay. fuck you m night shamalanawhateverthefuckyourlastnameis.


----------

